# 8Dio releases: "Progressive Metal Guitar"



## Folmann (Oct 6, 2011)

8Dio (www.8dio.com) has releases Progressive Metal Guitar for Kontakt 4 & 5.

Progressive Metal delivers a fully-fledged collection of brutal hard rocking 7 and 8-string guitars in the style of Djent (ex. Meshuggah, Periphery, nods to Rammstein & Metallica). The collection includes 67 x 2 patches (programmed individually for Kontakt 4 and Kontakt 5) containing over 1500 deep-sampled phrases organized for song writing (ex. intro, verse, bridge, chorus, outtro). The full product contains over 600 minutes of high-end session material boiled down to the meanest collection of phat and mean heavy guitars. The library was created with some of the best 8 strings (ex. Mayones Custom, ESP/LTD, Ibanez RG series) fitted with world-class pickups (ex. Bare Knuckle, Aftermath, Lundgren), pre-amps (Fractal Audio), amps (ex. Mesa Rectifier, Diezel VH4). This is the most comprehensive selection of 8-string heavy guitars ever sampled.

Progressive Metal is using a highly advanced, yet ultra-intuitive layout that essentially allows you to control most things from your keyboard. The bottom part of the keyboard controls the pitch of the guitars. The mid part of the keyboard controls the guitar phrases. The upper part of the keyboard gives you real-time control over all the effects, including distortion, phaser, flanger, lofi, convolution reverb, delay, lowpass, hipass, screamer, cabinet etc. In addition we also added a grain (bit-resolution) to the pitch bender and filter to the mod wheel – giving you an extreme amount of controls right at your fingertips.

- Introduction price: $199 (goes $249 on 10/20)
- Progressive Metal Guitars
- Product downloadable only
- Direct download on cloud server system
- Requires Full Retail Version of NI Kontakt 4.2+
- Separate programming for Kontakt 4 and Kontakt 5

Check out our demos:

[flash width=300 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1125304[/flash]

Go here for video, documentation and more product information: 

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=progressive-metal


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 6, 2011)

Very Nice. I've listened to Atlantean quite a bit the past couple weeks.


----------



## Benji (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow this is awesome !

I've watched the video, but does the interface let us know about time signatures?
If not it would be a must-have time saver since progressive metal is all about polymeters and polyrhythms.

All the best,

Ben


----------



## Folmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen. Check out this video by Peter Graves and Jan Hoeglund, which demonstrates one of the songs from Progressive Guitar and just how tight these gjentlemen are when it comes to mastering their trade.


----------



## salbinti (Oct 13, 2011)

The guitars sound good, but I already have Cinematic Guitars and Iron Guitars from CS, so, pass on this one.


----------



## alanb (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm very intrigued... love the sound, love the genre...

A Few Little Questions: 

I'm really looking for fast strumming riffs (think Meshuggah's _Bleed_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3an8jdsVM3s).

The closest I've heard to that sort of riffing is in the beginning of the PeteyG/JanH video, but the audio demos on your website are predominantly of the "downtempo heavy trudge" variety.

So... how well-represented is the speedy stuff?

———————————————

What sorts of lead runs are there?

———————————————

In some of the demos, the guitars are nicely double-tracked with, say, the guitar in the far-right _ever-so-slightly_ trailing the guitar in the far-left. Do the original samples come this way, or was this "post-production"?

Thanks!!


----------



## rannar (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm interested in this... but the demos have all fade-out endings? What's up with that? It states that there are endings available on the products page, but it would have been nice to hear some of them! 
Are there proper endings that can be used with all phrases?


----------



## alanb (Oct 16, 2011)

Really hoping for some responses before 10/20... _[nudge] [nudge] [wink] [wink]_...


----------



## alanb (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello 8Dio... Mr. Folmann? Anyone?


----------



## Folmann (Oct 18, 2011)

Gentlemen,

Answers below:

1. The library contains both clean (non-distorted) and distorted riffs, which is not only useful, but educational in terms of understand how the pro's really working with riffing and how crazy different they sound in normal and processed versions.

2. The riffs are always double tracked and the library provides both mixed (hard left/right) tracking and individual tracking (left and right). The mixed and individual trackings are separate recordings and can be mixed for further phatness. The amount of layering required for Progressive Metal is quite rich - and really requires the players to be precise, so you still have rhythmic definition and not just wall of loudness.

3. The library comes from 70-140 BPM and the demos really cover the overall tempo of feel of the library - but mostly I would say that its in medium to faster range, which is typical for the style - with occasional ultra-slow and hardass riffs. But listen to demos and be the judge of whether the songs seem to have the right tempo.

Check demos here:

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1125304[/flash]

Check library here:

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=progressive-metal


----------



## guitarholic (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. Was tons of fun putting this project together with Troels!!!

-Jan Hoeglund


----------



## Will Musser (Oct 24, 2011)

Troels, the library sounds great.

Can you guys offer some good options for bass and drums to accompany?

Will


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 24, 2011)

Dudes, that is one moth#?%ing outstanding library!! On my list, for sure. Congrats! GREAT demos.


----------



## Kralc (Oct 24, 2011)

Will Musser @ Mon Oct 24 said:


> Troels, the library sounds great.
> 
> Can you guys offer some good options for bass and drums to accompany?
> 
> Will



Epic Drums, yes please.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, and I *agree* with all the *soundcloud comments!*!!

_-) _-) _-) _-) _-) _-)


----------



## Will Musser (Oct 25, 2011)

Kralc @ Mon Oct 24 said:


> Will Musser @ Mon Oct 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Troels, the library sounds great.
> ...



Sorry, I think I said that wrong, what I meant was can any of you guys on this board, recommend some bass and drum libraries? If I were to get Progressive Metal, I need a good bass and kit to go with it.

What are they using in the demos?


----------



## adg21 (Oct 25, 2011)

agree. I'd like to hear a bass / drum recommendation from 8 dio


----------



## Folmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen. I appreciate the concept of 8DIO doing drums and basses - you are not alone in thinking about this...

Cheers - T


----------



## guitarholic (Oct 27, 2011)

Will Musser @ Tue Oct 25 said:


> Kralc @ Mon Oct 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Will Musser @ Mon Oct 24 said:
> ...



Hey Will,

For the pre-production we used Trilian but what you hear in the fully produced demos is a real bass. All three of us (Pete, John and myself) are endorsed with Toontrack so we used their Superior Drummer 2.0 library with the Metal Foundry and the New York Studios expansions. 

Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

